# Sherwood Archers Roanoke VA 3d 5-8-2010



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Sherwood Archers will be having a 3d this weekend come on out and have a good time range will be mostly mckenzie targets with a couple rineharts and for a mother's day special all Moms will shoot for free look forward to seeing everyone

Wesley


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

MOMS shoot Free !!!!!!

good idea WES...that is a good way to get some new people onto the range...

Come on out everyone...aught to be a great shoot...


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ttt*

Bump for ya...Sherwood always has a good course!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Sure wish I could make it but I'll be in PA fishing with my boys and visiting family. 

Beware of John Mason slipping on a dress to try to take advantage of the "free" shoot for mothers. You can't trust that guy.:teeth:


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I've been called a muther before, do I get to shoot free???


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

What about expecting mom's ???? my wife is pregenant does that count


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Nick you can shoot free if you come in a dress, never mind on second thought i don't want see that sight

I think we could include expecting moms


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

what is the address, for my gps?


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

zip4644 said:


> what is the address, for my gps?


2720 Timberview Road, Roanoke Virginia, 24153 

and this weekend should be a great shoot! Cant wait!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sherwood always has a great shoot .Good idea Bob ,I'll have to see if I can find one that fit's.Nick if you wear one, your shooting buy yourself ,I'm already shooting bad enough I dont need that kind of Pressure.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

is it sat and sun, how much to shoot and how many targets? Thanks


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

JSTHNTN said:


> What about expecting mom's ???? my wife is pregenant does that count


congrats Travis.
what time are you and nick shooting


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Too many Nicks on here!! You made me nervous!! haha




Wesley said:


> Nick you can shoot free if you come in a dress, never mind on second thought i don't want see that sight
> 
> I think we could include expecting moms


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nick ( shootstraight) and myself should be there 9:00 -9:30 Sat morning .I sure hope I shoot better than I have ben shooting .


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

zip4644 said:


> is it sat and sun, how much to shoot and how many targets? Thanks


Saturday only, due to it being Momma's Day and all on Sunday:wink:. And i imagine that if its like normal it will be 25 or 26 targets and $10 for a practice round and $15 for the tournament round.

That about cover it Wes?


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Wesley said:


> Nick you can shoot free if you come in a dress, never mind on second thought i don't want see that sight
> 
> I think we could include expecting moms


Ahh, think I'll pass on that one. :shade:


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

yep that's right brian , sat only 25 targets $10.00 practice $15.00 for tournament Registration is from 8am-2pm Sat.

Look forward to seeing everyone there what's everyones opinion on using a IBO Scoring Formant beens bedford is next weekend


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I plan on being there around noon ish ....got a big bird on my mind....hope to give him a dirt nap...

IBO?? I think changing it up might confuse some people. but don't matter to me...as long as everyone knows there shouldn't be a problem...


Aught to be a good weekend to shoot...


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wesley said:


> yep that's right brian , sat only 25 targets $10.00 practice $15.00 for tournament Registration is from 8am-2pm Sat.
> 
> Look forward to seeing everyone there what's everyones opinion on using a IBO Scoring Formant beens bedford is next weekend


IBO huh? Well hell it cant be that bad nothing a:darkbeer: cant fix Saturday night Thanks again Wes for all the help this evenin'!


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

IBO scoring would be fine with me. I would just make sure that the scoring system is explained to each and every person that registers.
See yall Sat morning.
James


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

IBO would work for me that way I might find an extra point or 2 .


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Doesn't matter to us, we make up our own rules anyway


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

ok the range is set 24 mckenzies and one rinehart better bring your bowfishing rigs for that one, we will be using asa scoring as normal to be less confusing but we will do a ibo shoot in the future if everyone's interested hope everyone enjoys the range looks like we will have good weather


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Yup looks like good weather....after some bird chasing...I will be there....

Someone leave a twelve for me ....highlight it so I can see it ....not that it will help me hit it or anything....


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came out in the hurricane winds today, scores should be up soon on shoot archery

thanks Wesley


----------



## 1vabwhntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Great shoot, really enjoyed it.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great course as always Wesley .


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

It was a great time! I coulda done without that wind though  but other than that It was awesome. I also shot my personal best score ever yesterday....go figure I can do that in bad conditions but not in perfect weather...huh :darkbeer:


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

excellent facility great shoot hope to make it to your next one as well.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Holy crap, nothing like shooting 27 up from the pro stake (Richard L) and getting you butt handed to you by 15 points. Brandon Reyes is on a fricking tear as of late, great shooting trupro..


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

shootstraight said:


> Holy crap, nothing like shooting 27 up from the pro stake (Richard L) and getting you butt handed to you by 15 points. Brandon Reyes is on a fricking tear as of late, great shooting trupro..


WOW. That is some shooting for sure.


----------

